# Does anyone use a Chromebook?



## deesierra (Dec 6, 2016)

I've been dealing with issues on my Win7 laptop and internet for a couple of months now and have run out of patience. I'm fairly geeky and have tried everything I know to resolve the issues. I'm thinking a Chromebook might be a good option for me.....no Windows upgrades etc. to deal with. My computer needs aren't too complicated, and I like the low price of Chromebooks.

If you use one I would love to hear your feedback! :thanks:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2016)

A 10 inch Tablet works for me after I exit my desktop for the day...Sits in the parlor to use anytime I want..
.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JRVB6JQ/ref=abs_brd_tag_dp?smid=A1CHDTJ9IVXV2B


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have a Chromebook and I am happy with it...to me the big advantage is not having to worry about security issues, one disappointment, you have to print using Cloud.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Dec 7, 2016)

My wife and I both have Chromebooks for the past two years as well as desktops and we both love them! I finally packed up my desktop, saving it in case my wife's gives out. I hate dealing with the endless issues with Windows and I'll never go back! My wife is unable to play Pogo games on her Chromebook but that's her only complaint. I can do everything I want on mine.

I highly recomend Chromebooks for personal use.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 7, 2016)

Picture of the first Chromebook that Google sent me along with thousands of others to test out 6 years ago. I have always had a Chromebook as a backup since. Unfortunately one night I accidently spilled a glass of wine on this one and it no longer is operational


----------



## johnosmond (Dec 7, 2016)

I use a chromebook and a regular desktop, though I do a lot of highly technical things that the Chromebook just was not built for. Overall, I'm very satisfied with it. The price is right and it does all the basic stuff perfectly, with no hassles, and fantastic battery life.


----------

